# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të bllokoj portën 80 dhe të tjera në Windows Server?

## HoteL-MadriD

Pershendetje.

A mund te me ndihmoj dikush per Windows Server.

E kam Windows Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition, por spo mund te bllokoj porten 80 dhe 8080 dhe disa porta tjera, a mund te me ndihmoj dikush qe te bllokoj keto porta, apo me ndonje prog apo ne ddos me cka ti bllokoj, ato porta, ndonje komande.

Plz nqse mundeni te me ndihmoni me kryni pune.

Tung

----------


## [Neo]

> Pershendetje.
> 
> A mund te me ndihmoj dikush per Windows Server.
> 
> E kam Windows Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition, por spo mund te bllokoj porten 80 dhe 8080 dhe disa porta tjera, a mund te me ndihmoj dikush qe te bllokoj keto porta, apo me ndonje prog apo ne ddos me cka ti bllokoj, ato porta, ndonje komande.
> 
> Plz nqse mundeni te me ndihmoni me kryni pune.
> 
> Tung


a ke provuar qe tja shtosh firewall ato porta se ajo duhet te te mbaroje pune??????????

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Te duhet ISA server ose FOREFRONT server per te bere nje gje te tille por mund tja bllokosh sikunderse tha edhe neomatrix ne windows firewall duke vene nje rule per porten 80 qe te drope paketat e portes se caktuar

Ardi

----------

